
A Wrinkle in Clojure - chmaynard
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2020/04/11/a-wrinkle-in-clojure/
======
macmac
Except (filter odd? [1 2 3 4 5]) does not return a list. It returns a lazy
sequence.

